# Diagrama de conecciones timer 131E lavarropa patrick



## daniel164 (Ago 20, 2012)

necesito diagrama de conecciones timer copreci 131E de lavarropas patrick LT508 tambien me sirve diagrama de pulsos de dicho timer


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ago 20, 2012)

en la misma casa donde los venden (al respuesto) tienen el esquema ,pedilo hay


----------

